# Neue Star Trek Serie Anfang 2017!



## Grestorn (2. November 2015)

Star Trek New Star Trek Series Premieres January 2017

"CBS Television Studios announced today it will launch a totally new _Star Trek_ television series in January 2017. The new series will blast off with a special preview broadcast on the CBS Television Network. The premiere episode and all subsequent first-run episodes will then be available exclusively in the United States on _CBS All Access_, the Network’s digital subscription video on demand and live streaming service."


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

Star Trek I ist Kult und vielleicht noch die II. Reihe aber dann ist für mich Ende der Fahnenstange. Ich glaube kaum das ich ein Fan davon werde


----------



## Grestorn (2. November 2015)

...und fangen wir schon mal an, negativ zu sein, schon mal zur Sicherheit. Man könnte ja sonst in den Verdacht geraten, Opfer eines Hypes zu werden.

Manchmal denke ich mir schon, unser Leben muss echt fantastisch sein, dass wir um jeden Preis alles versuchen, es zu vermießen. 

BTW, so gerne ich TOS als Kind gesehen habe, so fragwürdig sind die meisten Stories aus heutiger Sicht doch. Der Nostalgieeffekt halt. Und auch TNG hat viele Müllfolgen, auch wenn es mein persönlicher Favorit ist. 

Eine moderne Star Trek Serie mit einem schlüssigen Handlungsstrang kann echt gut werden. Warum soll man nicht eine gute SF Serie auf dem Standard der aktuellen US und UK Serien produzieren können?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

Mag ja sein aber ich bin so gestrickt. Ist doch Stargate, CIS und wie das Zeugs alles auch heißen mag fehlt mir einfach die Begeisterung für so etwas. Es soll ja schauen was er will und auch seine Meinung dazu haben.


----------



## Grestorn (2. November 2015)

Ich mach mir doch tatsächlich die Mühe, jede Serie, die mich interessiert, erst mal einige Folgen anzuschauen, bevor ich über sie urteile  

Das habe ich sogar bei Stargate gemacht...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

Bei mir ist irgendwann die Luft raus und man hat öfters mal das Gefühl das es mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt ist. Ich bin allerdings auch nicht so der Serienfetischist und mich stört schon auswechseln einzelner Figuren oder ein neuer Sprecher


----------



## tandel (2. November 2015)

Der Erfolg von Star Trek war ja immer eng verknüpft mit dem jeweiligen Zeitgeist. TOS mit dem ersten Kuss einer schwarzen Frau und einem weißen Mann im TV, die Klingonen als Russendadption etc und natürlich dem ganzen jungen Raumfahrt/Mondlandeprogramm .
TNG griff später dann die Zukunftsvision auf, dass der Mensch alles negative abschütteln kann und durch Technik und Gesellschaft ein besseres Dasein führen wird. DS9 und Voyager schwammen auf dieser Welle des Erfolges noch mit.
ENT hatte dann Anfang der 00er schon deutliche Probleme, nicht nur was Story und Darsteller anging. Der Zeitgeist passte einfach nicht mehr richtig.

Eine neue Serie kann imho nur dann erfolgreich sein, wenn sie ebenso wie die Filme einen Reboot macht und alle alten Zöpfe abschneidet.
Ob das den alten Fans von Picard und Data gefallen wird, das könnte man schon mal diskutieren.


----------



## Benne74 (5. November 2015)

Bitte nicht wie die neuen Filme. 

Ich fand, das Star Trek sich auch dadurch auszeichnete, dass es keine reine Action-SF-Serie war. Es gab in den vorhergehenden Serien z.B. auch immer wieder Folgen die einen zum Nachdenken angeregt haben (wie in der Folge "Wem gehört Data"). 
Die neuen Filme waren mir persönlich einfach zu sehr auf Effekte und Action ausgelegt. Aber eine Serie, egal wie sie konzipiert wäre, würde auf jeden Fall eine Chance bei mir erhalten.

Ich stimme zu, dass Star Trek immer ein Spiegel der Zeit war und es gibt auch heutzutage verdammt viel zu erzählen (Terror, Umweltverschmutzung, Glaubenskriege, Vermögensverteilung, Wissenschaftsfortschritte, Bevölkerungsexplosion, Diplomatische "Probleme" usw.).


----------



## Hänschen (5. November 2015)

Ob es wohl wieder einen Quoten-Androiden geben wird ?


----------

